# Le podcast du Bar MacG



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Il fallait s'y attendre : la déferlante du podcasting ne pouvait ignorer plus longtemps les rivages enchanteurs du Bar MacG...
Le podcasting, c'est quoi ? C'est un nouveau moyen de diffuser du contenu audio ou vidéo sur Internet.
Ça marche comment ? C'est en fait très simple. Depuis iTunes (1), il suffit de s'abonner à un flux RSS, soit en piochant dans la liste proposée par le Music Store, soit en récupérant un fichier d'abonnement, soit manuellement, en copiant l'adresse du flux RSS dans la fenêtre "S'abonner au Podcast..." du menu "Avancé".
Comme ce podcast n'a pas (pour l'heure) vocation a être proposé sur l'iTMS, il ne vous reste plus qu'une des deux dernières solutions.

Pour récupérer le fichier d'abonnement au podcast du Bar MacG, cliquez ici. Une fois ce petit fichier téléchargé, cliquez deux fois sur son icône et laissez-vous guider.
Ceux qui souhaitent procéder manuellement pourront copier l'adresse du flux à partir de l'icône "FeedBurner" sur le côté de cette page.
C'est tout ! Si vous avez des problèmes, n'hésitez pas à consulter les forums d'iGeneration.fr : vous y trouverez bon nombre de réponses à vos questions.

Bon podcast à toutes et à tous. 

(1) iTunes ne gère les podcasts qu'à partir de la version 4.9. Afin de ne pas pénaliser ceux qui ne disposeraient pas de cette version, le podcast du Bar MacG est également consultable directement sur ce site.


----------



## N°6 (16 Juillet 2005)

:love: Une formidable initiative, vouée à un grand succès (comme d'hab quoi, c'est assez énervant  )! Merci à vous deux pour cette grande première...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juillet 2005)

Formidable oui !!!

Mais j'ai rien compris !!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

pitin  c'est technique s'truc :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

houla faut vraiment que j'achète un casque pour le bureau 

édithe : e-xc-e-llent ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (16 Juillet 2005)

Youpi! un podcast du bar!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis il n'y aura pas besoin de trop d'efforts pour entrer dans la catégorie _Les podcasts les plus écoutés_ sur l'iTMS.  

Bravo Xavier.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Formidable oui !!!
> 
> Mais j'ai rien compris !!



il n'ay a rien a comprendre     

tu cliques sur "cliquez ici" en bleu du doc ,
 2 secondes et opp un icone sur ton bureau , double clic et apres..... ecoute !!!    




doc


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juillet 2005)

J'approuve et je boule 

excellent,
longue vie aux podcasts   
et longue vie à MacGé :king:


----------



## mikoo (16 Juillet 2005)

"Quel est le prénom de tintin ou le nom de famille du capitaine hadock, tant de questions qui ne seront pas traitées dans cette émission."

jadore  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (16 Juillet 2005)

et Bloc Party en plus! 

   :love: 

ENCORE BRAVO DOCEVIL !!!!!!


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2005)

Abonné ! 

En plus avec _Banquet_... DocEvil, tu es un _PodJ©_ exceptionnel...






_Tu n'auras pas déjà regardé des épisodes de Soap, toi ?_


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2005)

En tant "qu'essuyeuse de plâtre", je le redis encore : merci Doc et bravo !
:love: :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juillet 2005)

Bravo et merci!


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben voilà ce qui manquait !   
Bravo ! Et merci aussi à Anntraxh !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réactions chaleureuses et enthousiastes ! 

Ce podcast est avant tout destiné à vous donner la parole. Aussi, n'hésitez pas à donner votre avis, tant sur le fond que sur la forme. J'ai bien conscience que beaucoup peut être fait pour améliorer la qualité du fichier et de la présentation, et que les possibilités informatives et récréatives sont immenses.

Encore merci à anntraxh qui a bien voulu assurer mon « dépucelage radiophonique ».  

*Un mot sur les droits d'auteur...* Les deux titres intégrés à ce podcast (_Banquet_ de Bloc Party et _Paradise_ d'Antimateria) ont été téléchargés gratuitement sur le site download.com. Ayant tenté de déchiffrer les conditions d'utilisation du site (en anglais), il m'a semblé pouvoir les utiliser sans nuire au droit des artistes. Si l'une ou l'un d'entre-vous pouvait me renseigner sur ce point important, je lui serais infiniment reconnaissant.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

ouais, me voilà obligé de me fendre d'un ipod j'imagine...
pff, moi pour qui la musique (d'autrui) n'est que miasme auriculaire (à part julee cruise ces temps-ci que j'aime à réécouter :love: ) - vous poussez les gens dans leurs derniers quartiers (d'un autre côté, ça tombe pas mal, j'ai plein de ronds en ce moment... et ça faisait tellement longtemps que  ça m'était pas arrivé)  

ps : je plaisante, j'aime aussi d'autres trucs... euh... ça me vient pas comme ça, mais si !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2005)

Il y a autre chose que la présentation ???

J'ai juste 48 secondes avec le Doc.


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Un mot sur les droits d'auteur...* Les deux titres intégrés à ce podcast (_Banquet_ de Bloc Party et _Paradise_ d'Antimateria) ont été téléchargés gratuitement sur le site download.com. Ayant tenté de déchiffrer les conditions d'utilisation du site (en anglais), il m'a semblé pouvoir les utiliser sans nuire au droit des artistes. Si l'une ou l'un d'entre-vous pouvait me renseigner sur ce point important, je lui serais infiniment reconnaissant.


Et un podcast 100% MacG ? avec des musiques composée par les utilisateurs du forum !  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a autre chose que la présentation ???
> 
> J'ai juste 48 secondes avec le Doc.


 Oui ça dure 13 ou 14 mn je crois, tu l'as ouvert depuis iTunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et un podcast 100% MacG ? avec des musiques composée par les utilisateurs du forum !



Ça serait l'idéal...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2005)

On pourrait faire comme avec les PodCast iTMS : faire des chapitres et inclure des visuels à chaque chapitres :love:


Tiens, y a marqué "Explicit" à coté du podcast MacGé    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a autre chose que la présentation ???
> 
> J'ai juste 48 secondes avec le Doc.


mais 48 secondes c'est une de ses meilleures performances


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et un podcast 100% MacG ? avec des musiques composée par les utilisateurs du forum !
> 
> 
> Oui ça dure 13 ou 14 mn je crois, tu l'as ouvert depuis iTunes ?



OK, c'est parce que j'étais bèta testeur, je me suis réabonné et sa marche.   

Doc, c'est PARFAIT !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2005)

On pourrait faire la pub pour les AES    et même les résumés 

Et faire des résumés de thread, genre les potins du jour :love:

C'est une super idée en tout cas


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais 48 secondes c'est une de ses meilleures performances





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Doc, c'est PARFAIT !!!


  Eh ! comme quoi....


----------



## benjamin (16 Juillet 2005)

Belle initiative


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire comme avec les PodCast iTMS : faire des chapitres et inclure des visuels à chaque chapitres :love:



Mais... C'est chapitré, avec visuels et liens ! Ça n'apparaît pas chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais 48 secondes c'est une de ses meilleures performances



Enfoiré.


----------



## benjamin (16 Juillet 2005)

Pour info, le fichier .pcast n'ouvrait rien dans iTunes chez moi, sinon l'application. J'ai dû copier manuellement l'adresse du flux de Feedburner.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2005)

il faut attendre qu'il charge les chapitres d'après ce que j'ai vu.


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, le fichier .pcast n'ouvrait rien dans iTunes chez moi, sinon l'application. J'ai dû copier manuellement l'adresse du flux de Feedburner.


 chez moi rien ne marche.
le .pcast m'affiche un point d'exclamaation, et le lien m4a m'affiche une icone quicktime avec un point d'interrogation.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais... C'est chapitré, avec visuels et liens ! Ça n'apparaît pas chez toi ?


 Si mais je l'ai vu après  j'écrivais pendant que ça téléchargeait 

Sinon vraiment excellentissime ton idée, Doc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> chez moi rien ne marche.
> le .pcast m'affiche un point d'exclamaation, et le lien m4a m'affiche une icone quicktime avec un point d'interrogation.



Dans iTunes, essaye de cliquer plusieurs fois sur le bouton "Mettre à jour" de la liste de lecture des podcasts. Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, supprime l'abonnement et essaye la manip suivante : copie cette adresse *feed://feeds.feedburner.com/barmacg* et colle-là dans la fenêtre "S'abonner au podcast..." du menu "Avancé".


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Pourl'instant je n'ai que le podcast01 avec anntraxh...
C'est normal ? Je ne devrais pas avoir celui avec foguenne ?
merci d'avance.
 Et merci pour cette interessante initative.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Pourl'instant je n'ai que le podcast01 avec anntraxh...
> C'est normal ? Je ne devrais pas avoir celui avec foguenne ?
> merci d'avance.
> Et merci pour cette interessante initative.



Si tu avais le podcast avec Foguenne, c'est que j'y aurais bossé sans m'en rendre compte pendant mon sommeil (ce qui m'arrangerait ).
Le numéro 1 vient de sortir, un peu de patience.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Doc


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juillet 2005)

Toutes mes escuses 
Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Juillet 2005)

Bravo  

Ah quand DocEvil sur une grande radio hertzienne ? :style:


----------



## c-66 (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Un mot sur les droits d'auteur...* Les deux titres intégrés à ce podcast (_Banquet_ de Bloc Party et _Paradise_ d'Antimateria) ont été téléchargés gratuitement sur le site download.com. Ayant tenté de déchiffrer les conditions d'utilisation du site (en anglais), il m'a semblé pouvoir les utiliser sans nuire au droit des artistes. Si l'une ou l'un d'entre-vous pouvait me renseigner sur ce point important, je lui serais infiniment reconnaissant.



Y'a un modèle qui se développe très fort sur les forums c'est la podsafe musique avec une licence Creative Commons qui permet sans problème d'utiliser le contenu sur les podcast et y'a vraiment d'excellents groupes.

Autrement... BRAVO, excellent


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans iTunes, essaye de cliquer plusieurs fois sur le bouton "Mettre à jour" de la liste de lecture des podcasts. Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, supprime l'abonnement et essaye la manip suivante : copie cette adresse *feed://feeds.feedburner.com/barmacg* et colle-là dans la fenêtre "S'abonner au podcast..." du menu "Avancé".


  :love:


----------



## CrashRay (16 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour ce premier podcast ! Vraimentt sympa !
Si vous pouviez nous faire découvrir d'autres artistes.

J'ai été très impressioné par le css en particulier ce thème .

Comment fait t'on pour l'utiliser, j'ai regarder sur le site mais c de l'anglais les explications


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2005)

CrashRay a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce premier podcast ! Vraimentt sympa !
> Si vous pouviez nous faire découvrir d'autres artistes.
> 
> J'ai été très impressioné par le css en particulier ce thème .
> ...



Bonjour, tu peux télécharger la CSS en suivant le lien indiqué sur le site (dans le menu ressources), mais tu n'auras pas les images de fond qu'elle utilise, tu ne peux en fait "l'utiliser" pour créer tes pages personnelles, mais t'en inspirer !

Et ce thème est superbe, oui !


----------



## Yip (16 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Et un podcast 100% MacG ? avec des musiques composée par les utilisateurs du forum !





Et en puisant dans le Portfolio de MacG ? il y a des fichiers GarageBand (par pitié, pas les miens  :rateau:   ), Soundtrack et autres...


Bravo Doc, encore une belle initiative avant tous les autres   :love:


----------



## francepodcast (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut, 
Bravo pour votre premier numero. Le podcast est très sympa et concept amusant. J'espère qu'il y en aura beaucoup d'autres.
Bonne Continuation
Julien - France Podcast


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça serait l'idéal...



Vous avez évidemment les droits exclusifs pour Hope, pour peu que vous sachiez quoi en faire. 

'+


----------



## zolive12 (17 Juillet 2005)

Genial...  J'espere qu'on vas avoir droit à pleins d'autres emissions... :love:


----------



## Filou53 (17 Juillet 2005)

Super, super, super...
Encore, encore, encore...

Filou from Begium

ps: vous finirez par me faire craquer pour un iPod  :love:


----------



## James (18 Juillet 2005)

Véritable lecteur assidu des articles de macGeneration, c'est un peu déçu que j'ai pu suivre les news sur le phénomène des podcasts. J'aurais trouvé sympa de mettre en place ceci dès les débuts du pocasting (en fin d'année 2004) sur un site comme le vôtre.
Dommage aussi de ne pas voir également les différents acteurs du podcasting francophones présentés de temps en temps.
Et pour répondre à la question posée plus haut sur le droit d'usage sur certaines musiques trouvées sur le net, le podcasting est apparenté à du téléchargement et donc l'usage en est interdit. Pour en savoir, allez faire un tour sur mon podcast parlant des Creative Commons ou comment utiliser en toute légalité de la musique et ou des images protégées.

Un tour complet des solutions d'herbegement de média comme pour les podcasts serait également le bienvenu à l'image de Wordpress par exemple.

Enfin, on ne parle pas non plus des façons de mettre en place tout ceci et comment bien choisir les formats de compression audio ou vidéo. Ou éviter (comme c'est le cas du vôtre) des liens cassés.

Quoi qu'il en soit, vous pouvez dès maintenant aller voir des podcast comme :

celui d'idprod ou le tout simplement le mien qui vient de d'être référencé dans iTunes


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

James a dit:
			
		

> Véritable lecteur assidu des articles de macGeneration, c'est un peu déçu que j'ai pu suivre les news sur le phénomène des podcasts. J'aurais trouvé sympa de mettre en place ceci dès les débuts du pocasting (en fin d'année 2004) sur un site comme le vôtre.
> Dommage aussi de ne pas voir également les différents acteurs du podcasting francophones présentés de temps en temps.
> Et pour répondre à la question posée plus haut sur le droit d'usage sur certaines musiques trouvées sur le net, le podcasting est apparenté à du téléchargement et donc l'usage en est interdit. Pour en savoir, allez faire un tour sur mon podcast parlant des Creative Commons ou comment utiliser en toute légalité de la musique et ou des images protégées.
> 
> ...



Salut, à la base dans ce fil je pense qu'on est censé parler du podcast du bar MacGé et non pas de l'attitude de MacGeneration vis vis du phenomene Podcast  
Alors tu en penses quoi de ce Podcast ?   
Tcho


----------



## c-66 (18 Juillet 2005)

James a dit:
			
		

> Véritable lecteur assidu des articles de macGeneration, c'est un peu déçu que j'ai pu suivre les news sur le phénomène des podcasts. J'aurais trouvé sympa de mettre en place ceci dès les débuts du pocasting (en fin d'année 2004) sur un site comme le vôtre.



Oui, on aimerait bien faire un podcast et aussi écrire plus d'articles de fond et améliorer encore les forums ainsi que le Wiki et mettre en place un système de gestion des réactions dans les news, et, et, et ben oui, c'est comme ça, on est pas non plus des dizaines à bosser sur MacG (et malheureusement pas à plein temps non plus) donc il y a des priorités que l'on doit se fixer.

Donc même si un podcast nous (me en particulier et ce - sous d'autre forme à l'époque - depuis que MacNewsTV n'existe plus en fait) démange depuis plusieurs mois et que l'on espère bientôt proposer qqch, il faut savoir patienter.



			
				James a dit:
			
		

> Dommage aussi de ne pas voir également les différents acteurs du podcasting francophones présentés de temps en temps.



On est sur MacG ici, pas sur PodcastGeneration, faut pas pousser non plus   



			
				James a dit:
			
		

> Un tour complet des solutions d'herbegement de média comme pour les podcasts serait également le bienvenu à l'image de Wordpress par exemple.



idem, par contre sur iGeneration.fr cela pourrait être très intéressant ou sur le Wiki par exemple.



			
				James a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, vous pouvez dès maintenant aller voir des podcast comme :
> 
> celui d'idprod ou le tout simplement le mien qui vient de d'être référencé dans iTunes



Comme ça au hasard   en passant y'a un forum dédié aux Podcast qui vient d'ouvrir sur iGeneration.fr et y'a eu plusieurs articles sur comment réaliser des podcasts ou quelques nouveautés au niveau des podcasts francophones.

Bon, mis à part ça, je suis abonné à Culture Pod depuis le début, très sympa. Au fait,  Miss Suisse Romande... quand même tragique, on se croirait dans un mauvais feuilleton !!!


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, le fichier .pcast n'ouvrait rien dans iTunes chez moi, sinon l'application. J'ai dû copier manuellement l'adresse du flux de Feedburner.


pareil que benjamin, mais c'est pas grave.  Bravo DocEvil.


----------



## James (18 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un disait, je crois que c'est Betrand Lenôtre ou Luc St Ellie "les podcasteurs ne sont pas des bloggeurs" et je crois qu'il avait raison. Il n'y a qu'à voir le niveau que j'ai ici en temps que "posteur" macgeneration. (junior si vous ne l'aviez pas vu)

Alors dans le désordre, j'aimerais beaucoup parler ou commenter ce premier podcast mais faudrait pouvoir l'entendre tout d'abord ;-)
L'initiative dans tous les cas, est une très bonne idée. Quand à parler de la nécessité d'en faire un ou pas, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter. C'est une occasion toute trouvée que de faire une radio ou une tv sur le monde du mac non ?
Je vais bientôt faire un sujet sur l'attitude des média vis à vis des podcasts (qu'ils soient audio ou vidéo) et je considère Macgeneration comme un media. Seule une amie de la TSR a osé traiter le sujet de façon impartiale (dans le cadre de nouvo), la quasi totalité des tv ou radio ne prend pas au sérieux ce média très très pratique et réellement concurentiel. 
Pour ce qui est du temps à investir dans ces réalisations, moi aussi j'ai un travail  et donc pas à même de passer tout le temps nécessaire pour sortir plus de numéros de Culture Pod. Mes collègues de IDProd pour notre podcast tv font le même investissement de temps pour sortir régulièrement des numéros.
Pour rappel, nous sommes avant tout une boîte de prod et travaillons sur des réalisations tv, un de nos prochains produits sera en "ligne" sur une chaîne de tv (affaire à suivre)
Dans tous les cas, je suis ouvert à une discussion plus aboutie sur une collaboration entre nos média, la balle est dans votre camp.

Sans dévoiler le scoop de la rentrée, nous sommes également sur un projet d'envergure sur l'implication des podcasts dans un domaine tout à fait inattendu, mais patience...


Mes réelles condoléances vont à la famille Lama dans ce tragique destin, pour rappel, le podcasting n'est pas de la radio en direct et notre blog, celui d'IDprod relate déjà les infos à ce sujet, histoire de donner dans l'information presque en direct.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais... C'est chapitré, avec visuels et liens ! Ça n'apparaît pas chez toi ?




je comprends pas trop là  :rose: 

où se trouve le visuel et les liens ? 
moi je n'entends que le presentateur et anne  

je pourrais demander des capture? merci  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas trop là  :rose:
> 
> où se trouve le visuel et les liens ?
> moi je n'entends que le presentateur et anne
> ...


En bas à droite dans la visualisation des  pochettes
et pour le chapitrage: entre le bouton avance rapide et la fenêtre d'info de lecture


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> En bas à droite dans la visualisation des  pochettes
> et pour le chapitrage: entre le bouton avance rapide et la fenêtre d'info de lecture




merci  :love:  :love:  :love: 

tout est donc oki


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas trop là  :rose:
> 
> où se trouve le visuel et les liens ?
> moi je n'entends que *le presentateur* et anne
> ...



Mon rayon de soleil du lundi ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon rayon de soleil du lundi ! :love:




a zut , j'ai encore rien compris?   

j'ai cru pourtant entendre  mr doc et pas un loup


----------



## Kounkountchek (18 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> En bas à droite dans la visualisation des  pochettes
> et pour le chapitrage: entre le bouton avance rapide et la fenêtre d'info de lecture


  Eh bien ça sent les vacances tout ça !
Moi j'aurai dit en bas à  *gauche*


----------



## benR (18 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais... C'est chapitré, avec visuels et liens ! Ça n'apparaît pas chez toi ?



c'est là que je pose ma question :
comment on fait, pour ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

benR a dit:
			
		

> c'est là que je pose ma question :
> comment on fait, pour ca ?



Je t'expliquerai. :love:


----------



## benR (19 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je t'expliquerai. :love:



j'attends de voir ça...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

Le podcast DocEvil est premier du Top Track des membres du groupe Macge sur Last FM  

4 membres sur 36 l'ont écouté la semaine dernière.  

A peine sorti et déjà numéro 1 c'est pas mal je trouve   :king:  :style: 

Il devance Depeche Mode/_Agent Orange_, The Clash/_London Calling_ et Jeff Buckley/_Hallelujah_

Il est 19e au Top Artists, entre Beck et George Michael.

Chapeau bas !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Georges Michael ! Doc la consécration !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Georges Michael ! Doc la consécration !!!!!!!!



Ça c'est rien... Il y a quelques année de ça, j'ai écrit un bouquin en deux parties qui s'est vendu comme des p'tits pains ! Dans le monde entier, traduit en plus d'une centaine de langue ! Note, les sagas familiales, ça marche toujours.


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut Doc !   
Il est prevu pour quand le #2 starring sieur Foguenne ?


----------



## haru (20 Juillet 2005)

le lien pour le fichier d'abonnement au podcast ne marche plus ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Juillet 2005)

haru a dit:
			
		

> le lien pour le fichier d'abonnement au podcast ne marche plus ?


Ben je viens de faire le test et...oui ça fonctionne !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

haru, tu as des doigts ou des papattes ?  (cf le royaume des chats)


----------



## c-66 (22 Juillet 2005)

Pfiou, quel succès ce DocEvil, un numéro et hop, il se fait racheter par une multinationale, mais que fait le gouvernement français, ils se mêlent des affaires de Danon, Synthelabo et quand un fleuron de la culture française est attaqué y'a plus personne !!!!

Hein, de quoi je parle ?

Allez faire un tour ici, vous saurez tout http://blog.macg.co/archives/2005/07/22/podcast-macg-00

Doc est en train de fêter ça mais si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas.

Pour les plus aventureux, déposez un message sur notre boîte vocale, ça nous permettra de tester ça et de voir si l'on peut faire une rubrique des auditeurs ainsi qu'une carte postale sonore (une intervention insolite, un message de l'autre bout de la planète Mac ou tout autre idée de fan de Mac qui sortirait de votre imagination).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Doc est en train de fêter ça.



Je pars dans cinq minutes... 

En attendant, je me permets deux messages persos :
- L'un pour sonnyboy : Je me suis peut-être fait récupérer par le système, mais rassure-toi mon kiki, ils n'auront pas ma liberté de penser (air Florent Pagny, défenseur de la chanson de qualité);
- l'autre pour Amok : Je me suis peut-être fait récupérer par le système, mais rassure-toi mon loup, ils n'auront pas mes rollmops ! :love:

 

_Encore un grand merci à toutes et à tous pour votre soutien chaleureux. _


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Doc ! gros méchant du forum va :love:


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juillet 2005)

Ben si j'avais su ...  :rose:

J'aurais bafouillé un max ! 
Quand DocEvil fait quelque chose, il le fait bien, non ? Bravo à toi, Xavier !


----------



## JackSim (22 Juillet 2005)

Je l'ai déjà dit sur les réactions du blog, mais je le redis ici : bravo DocEvil, c'est le premier podcast que j'aie écouté avec une oreille attentive de bout en bout. Pas trop long, aucune hésitation du présentateur, musique sympa, du tout bon surtout pour une première. Chapeau bas ! Je me réjouis de la suite.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


On en attendait pas moins de toi, d'après ta signature    Allez, vas-y, à toi l'honneur, si si, on insiste :love:


----------



## c-66 (25 Juillet 2005)

Et voilà, après plusieurs heures de travail acharné, on a enfin pondu le premier numéro du podcast de MacGeneration que vous pouvez trouver ici http://blog.macg.co/categorie/podcasts/


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai cette  histoire d'iPod U2 ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Le podcast du Bar aura vécu ce que vivent les roses, l'espace d'une journée de travail à l'URSSAF. Secondé par un mackie furibard ("Di ke tu ème la Suisse ou je te bani !"), Veejee est venu à bout de ma résistance et m'a enrôlé de force dans son armée secrète. Le podcast du Bar se meurt, le podcast du Bar est mort...
Pour autant, MacGeneration lui offre un enterrement de première classe. En effet, s'il n'y aura pas de second numéro de ce podcast (ce qui explique qu'on l'ait "dépunaisé" du Bar), ceux d'entre vous qui m'ont fait l'amitié de me dire tout le bien qu'ils avaient pensé du premier épisode seront sans doute contents d'apprendre que son avenir, jusqu'alors incertain, est maintenant assuré. La petite rubrique consacrée aux forums que j'avais entrepris de présenter ici a désormais trouvé refuge au sein du "Official Podcast of MacGeneration, le plus trop bien du Mac en French".

*Ça veut dire quoi et ça change quoi ?*

Ça veut dire qu'il va falloir changer de crémerie... Celles et ceux qui ont eu la gentillesse de s'abonner à ce podcast dans iTunes peuvent résilier leur abonnement (rien ne leur sera remboursé, faut pas pousser pépère). Plus aucun numéro ne leur parviendra par ce biais. Pour écouter les exxxcellents entretiens de Cyril, ma non moins épatante petite chronique et de la musique qu'elle est bonne (bonne, bonne, bonne), il vous suffit de vous abonner au tout nouveau podcast de MacGeneration de l'une des manières décrites dans cet article.
Si vous n'avez pas la bonne version d'iTunes (4.9 ou supérieure), que vous n'avez pas iTunes ou que vous ne souhaitez pas vous abonner au podcast, vous pourrez tout de même l'écouter (et pourtant, je sens comme un manque de bonne volonté là...) : chaque semaine, à la fin de l'article du blog présentant le sommaire du podcast, un lien vous sera indiqué pour écouter en ligne ou télécharger l'émission au format mp3. Après ça, vous direz qu'on ne vous gâte pas. Ingrats... Les deux premières émissions (celle avec antrraxh ayant été sauvée d'un oubli aussi prématuré qu'injuste) sont disponibles pour une écoute immédiate ici et ici.
Comme vous pourrez le constater, le principe reste le même que celui qui a été inauguré dans ce sujet. L'émission s'est toutefois considérablement enrichie grâce à l'entretien de Cyril et à deux-trois trucs sympas que je vous laisse le soin de découvrir par vous-mêmes (vous ne voulez pas que je vienne vous border en plus ?).

Voilà. Je crois que je vous ai tout dit. De toute façon, si j'ai oublié un truc, vous trouverez toutes les infos sur le blog. Pour finir, je voudrais simplement dire encore un grand merci à toutes celles et à tous ceux qui m'ont soutenu dans cette aventure (et ça ne fait que commencer !), avec une pensée particulière pour Anne et Paul qui ont gentiment accepté d'essuyer les plâtres avec moi. *Le podcast du Bar est mort, vive le podcast de MacG !* 

P.S. : Si vous souhaitez nous adresser un commentaire sur l'émission, merci de ne plus le faire dans ce sujet, mais d'utiliser l'un des moyens mis à votre disposition dont la liste est indiquée à la fin de cet article.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Le podcast tubar est mort ?
Quelle tristesse de mourir de la tuberculose au XXIe siècle, j'vous jure 

Enfin, pensons positif et longue vie à son successeur (où je mets les roses blanches, moi, maintenant* ?)

* Ca va pas non ? Ca pique ces trucs


----------



## J_K (27 Juillet 2005)

Dommage, Doc, moi je l'aimais bien le podcast du bar. 

Enfin bon, bravo pour l'initiative... :love:

Et je vais me rabattre sur le podcast officiel, comme tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Je signale *(z)*à celles et ceux d'entre vous qui ont écouté l'entretien avec Anne diffusée lors du podcast du Bar/podcast MacG #00, que son travail pour le CSS Zen Garden est à présent terminé. On peut voir le résultat à cette adresse. Rien n'assure pour le moment que la page sera effectivement retenue et publiée sur le site du Jardin Zen, mais c'est un première tentative qui a de la gueule et qui mérite bien qu'on en parle.
Félicitations à Anne et bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## anntraxh (3 Août 2005)

Merci Doc !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

Le son du podcast 3   est vraiment excellent. 
Quel progrès ! 

Némo, tu es bougrement sympa lors de ton interview.    :love:
C'est étonnant vu l'interviewer.


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

y'a que moi qui reussit pas à l'avoir alors


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a que moi qui reussit pas à l'avoir alors



Essaye de t'abonner en cliquant sur ce lien. 

P.S. pour foguenne : Dis donc Schumi, tu sais ce qu'il te dit l'intervieweur ?


----------



## c-66 (8 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le son du podcast 3   est vraiment excellent.
> Quel progrès !
> 
> Némo, tu es bougrement sympa lors de ton interview.    :love:
> C'est étonnant vu l'interviewer.



Tiens, ça me fait plaisir car cett fois j'ai compressé en mono au lieu de stéréo pour le numéro 2.


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Essaye de t'abonner en cliquant sur ce lien.
> 
> P.S. pour foguenne : Dis donc Schumi, tu sais ce qu'il te dit l'intervieweur ?


 
merci, mais le numéro #03 n'apparaît pas plus qu'avant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais le numéro #03 n'apparaît pas plus qu'avant



Si tu es déjà abonné, clique sur le bouton "Mettre à jour" en haut de la fenêtre quand tu es dans la liste des Podcasts d'iTunes.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. pour foguenne : Dis donc Schumi, tu sais ce qu'il te dit l'intervieweur ?




J'imagine, j'imagine...   :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

je te fais des copies d'ecran ou tu me crois sur parole si je te dis que  :
-il ne trouve rien à mettre à jour.
-il n'apparait pas sur l'itms ( le numero #03)


----------



## Foguenne (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je te fais des copies d'ecran ou tu me crois sur parole si je te dis que  :
> -il ne trouve rien à mettre à jour.
> -il n'apparait pas sur l'itms ( le numero #03)



Je pense que le plus simple c'est que tu supprimes le podcast macgé de la liste de tes podcasts et que tu t'y réabonnes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je te fais des copies d'ecran ou tu me crois sur parole si je te dis que  :
> -il ne trouve rien à mettre à jour.
> -il n'apparait pas sur l'itms ( le numero #03)



Je te crois sur parole. 

Alors tu fais comme suit :
- Dans ta liste des Podcasts, tu sélectionnes "Podcast MacGeneration" puis tu cliques sur le bouton "Se désabonner" en bas de la fenêtre.
- Une fois désabonné, tu cliques sur le bouton "S'abonner" qui apparaît sur la ligne du podcast.
Si le problème persiste, fais-le moi savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le plus simple c'est que tu supprimes le podcast macgé de la liste de tes podcasts et que tu t'y réabonnes.



Supprimer n'est pas la bonne solution : tous les téléchargements seraient à refaire. Il suffit de faire comme indiqué dans mon message précédent.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

J'écoute le 3 sans souci... qué plaisir...


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2005)

ok, ça a l'air de marcher


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

ça marche et ..... bravooooooo pour ce n°3       :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Août 2005)

Pas de souci pour moi non plus...  Téléchargement en cours... 
Merci à tous ceux qui ont fait ce podcast :love: (et les suivants, et les prochains, et les passés).  C'est un moment que j'attends toujours avec impatience, celui du nouveau podcast de Macgé.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

Au fait, Doc j'avais posté ça il n'y pas longtemps
tu devrais lire mes posts, ça t'aurait évité une recherche


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Lire tes posts ? t'es fou ???


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou ???


Et pourtant je ne fais pas partie du cercle


----------



## Freezy (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lire tes posts ? t'es fou ???


Aprés Robertav à quand une interview de SM ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Doc ne fait pas encore dans les silicoflagellés


----------



## Freezy (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Doc ne fait pas encore dans les silicoflagellés


p'tain tu m'obilges à chercher le mot dans le dico


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> p'tain tu m'obilges à chercher le mot dans le dico




voila   




> Ce sont des algues unicellulaires caractérisées par la présence d'un seul flagelle et d'un squelette siliceux de forme variable.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

2 heures à cliquer dans itunes pour obtenir le précieux numéro 5 ! Pas étonnant que le compteur et le classement francophone explose !

Encore un grand cru. L'univ de Lausanne m'épatte, le site de la section littérature me rend déjà de précieux services, et sur la liste Indesign j'ai déjà entendu parler du projet évoqué. Quelqu'un aurrait le lien vers la page web du projet, je ne l'ai plus ?

EDIT : c'est bon, c'est une sous-section du lien donné dans le blog.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je signale *(z)*à celles et ceux d'entre vous qui ont écouté l'entretien avec Anne diffusée lors du podcast du Bar/podcast MacG #00, que son travail pour le CSS Zen Garden est à présent terminé. On peut voir le résultat à cette adresse. Rien n'assure pour le moment que la page sera effectivement retenue et publiée sur le site du Jardin Zen, mais c'est un première tentative qui a de la gueule et qui mérite bien qu'on en parle.
> Félicitations à Anne et bon courage pour la suite.



Ma soumission CSS pour le site Zen Garden n'est pas reprise dans les "officielles" &#8230; 
mais elle se trouve malgré tout dans la catégorie "twocolumn" du site ! 

Et je continue à étudier mes lignes de code et je recommence !


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Septembre 2005)

J'ai bien aimé le coup de l'interviwer interviewé


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Octobre 2005)

de quand date le dernier Podcast Macg ? j'ai rien depuis le 24/09, c'est normal ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

et celui de la bouffe du jeudi ?
Cyril doit &#234;tre d&#233;bord&#233; !


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2005)

Un videopodcast pour bient&#244;t ?  &#231;a serait cool pour d&#233;couvrir en image nos membres &#233;m&#233;rites


----------



## c-66 (19 Octobre 2005)

Hello,

Oui, je pr&#233;pare la rentr&#233;e Universitaire donc beaucoup de travail et des formations plein partout avec le succ&#232;s d'Uniboard. Mais j'ai 2-3 podcasts en pr&#233;paration. En plus Doc est en vacances donc vous devrez supporter ma voix encore longtemps 

Mais &#231;a vient, ce week-end au plus tard.


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2005)

Dommage, je préfère le Doc   



:casse:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Hummense joie


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Octobre 2005)

Hummer Joy, Patience donc !


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Oui, je prépare la rentrée Universitaire donc beaucoup de travail et des formations plein partout avec le succès d'Uniboard. Mais j'ai 2-3 podcasts en préparation. En plus Doc est en vacances donc vous devrez supporter ma voix encore longtemps
> 
> Mais ça vient, ce week-end au plus tard.


En voilà des bonnes nouvelles !


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Octobre 2005)

Ô impatience !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Ils reviennent ! (Et ils sont pas contents...)


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils reviennent ! (Et ils sont pas contents...)




Youpi !


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils reviennent ! (Et ils sont pas contents...)


 
Ben si moi je suis super content.  

'+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ben si moi je suis super content.
> 
> '+



Oh, tu sais, c'était surtout une façon de parler, le style qui attire le passant, genre bédé à vendre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils reviennent ! (Et ils sont pas contents...)



 et bravo à vous !


----------



## c-66 (11 Novembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ben si moi je suis super content.  '+




Moi aussi je suis super content, d'ailleurs je viens de fêter ça avec un bouteille de Chianti  Bravo et merci à Stéphane pour le travail.

Pour les autres, que pensez-vous de la "nouvelle" formule, plus libre ?


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Novembre 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> que pensez-vous de la "nouvelle" formule, plus libre ?



Que ça donne plus de boulot de montage. 

'+

PS : de rien.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Le Gognol.



on dit "*au* Gognol", saloperie de bot !! 

pfffffffffffff......


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Il est sorti le numéro 7 ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

C'est exprès car je suis en 56k ?????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis super content, d'ailleurs je viens de fêter ça avec un bouteille de Chianti  Bravo et merci à Stéphane pour le travail.
> 
> Pour les autres, que pensez-vous de la "nouvelle" formule, plus libre ?


Je trouve que ça donne un côté plus vivant, spontanné.
Vous n'avez pas choisi la facilité mais ça marche bien !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que ça donne un côté plus vivant, spontanné.
> Vous n'avez pas choisi la facilité mais ça marche bien !



Tout à fait d'accord. 
C'est très chouette.

J'ai adoré l'introduction du Doc.    

Bon, faut que je prévienne les copains.


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Faut que je l'écoute encore... Ce sera pour aujourd'hui je pense


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2005)

Voilà quoi écouter pendant la pause-midi du lundi 
Merci à tous ceux qui font vivre ce podcast, en particulier au Doc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux qui font vivre ce podcast, en particulier au Doc.



Merci à toi, mais sans Cyril pour le pousser au cul, le Doc ne vaudrait pas tripette.
Je rends donc à César.


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

la question reste posée pour le PodCast de la bouffe du jeudi de l'Æ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la question reste posée pour le PodCast de la bouffe du jeudi de l'Æ...



Il me semble pourtant que Cyril t'a répondu sur le blog où tu as AUSSI posé la question...


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble pourtant que Cyril t'a répondu sur le blog où tu as AUSSI posé la question...


j'avais pas vu :rose:
répondu


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble pourtant que Cyril t'a répondu sur le blog où tu as AUSSI posé la question...



Mais tu n'as pas répondu à la question que je ne t'ai pas posée, et ca c'est grave.


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Au fait, pourquoi pas d'invité du forum cette fois ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2005)

je pouvais pas, j'avais piscine...


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Novembre 2005)

'

Bon alors Cyril tu connais pas Guy Lux ? 

'+


----------



## c-66 (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais ton message est à double sens !


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Novembre 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ton message est à double sens !



Doc tu lui expliques ? 

'+


----------



## c-66 (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon, à part ça ce concours, personne veut gagner une housse en moumoutte pour son lecteur qu'il faut pas dire le nom sur MacG ? Hein, hein ? allez, un peu de courage, décrochez votre téléphone ou votre skype et lancez-vous, pffff, grande gueules mais... (non, c'est le bar, j'ai pas le droit me dire ce genre de choses ici).


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

voilà, j'ai joué !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ça ce concours, personne veut gagner une housse en moumoutte pour son lecteur qu'il faut pas dire le nom sur MacG ? Hein, hein ? allez, un peu de courage, décrochez votre téléphone ou votre skype et lancez-vous, pffff, grande gueules mais... (non, c'est le bar, j'ai pas le droit me dire ce genre de choses ici).




Je viens de jouer, j'espère que ma réponse est audible.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de jouer, j'espère que ma réponse est audible.



Quoi t'as appelé bourré ?   

'+


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de jouer, j'espère que ma réponse est au dible.


Et tu pouvais pas le faire au téléphone  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Le numéro 9 du podcast MacG est sorti. Bonne écoute.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Comment il se la pête avec son podcast...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment il se la pête avec son podcast...





J'aimerais assez que toi, tu te la pètes à nouveau avec deux ou trois composition telles celles postées il y a trop longtemps... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais assez que toi, tu te la pètes à nouveau avec deux ou trois composition telles celles postées il y a trop longtemps... :love:



Pareil. Amok au service


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2005)

Une reprise bluesy et qui t'arrache des larmes d'anyone sample this ? 

Banco ? J'y crois moyen, perso...


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Février 2006)

Vivement le prochain épisode   :casse:


----------

